# Drivers door lock



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no idea where to start with this one, it sounds like the motor is working and that it could be stripped gear or something similar. it will not lock at all using the remote and believe it is the source of the security problem (it knows the door isn't locking) It can only be locked manually when the window is down, the motor will not put it up, also has to be manual, and it will not move (except for a little play) with the window up. is this something I should just take to the dealer or is there potential its an easy fix for me?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Door pick actuator is a common failure on these. Had one go bad myself.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> Door pick actuator is a common failure on these. Had one go bad myself.


does the symptoms I described sound like it? are they easy to replace?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A new door actuator will have to be programmed to the BCM. To make sure it is an actuator you may want to consider taking the car to a former Pontiac dealer and have them scan for error codes. Not cheap to replace I think the part will be in the upper 100's?


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

you will not get a code for a door unlock switch. i have had to replace them both on my 04. it is a electronic signal that is detected by the the door lock actuator. when it goes out the lock will not actuate with the fob. only manually. myself it would be money will spent to have it done. as the dealership will be able to reprogram it back.


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I got it replaced yesterday, its a plug and go type thing. fixed the problem. the old actuator had part of the bottom of it cracked off.


----------



## GoatGuy_Dave (May 23, 2014)

I did not see any recent replies to door problems, so I replied to this one - A couple months ago my drivers door started acting weird, button going half way down, alarm sounding after I used the key in the door, etc. I found a used actuator on ebay for $50 and replaced it. It works fine now. Thank God the interior panel is held on with screws. I did not take it to a dealer, or have to deal with any codes.


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2019)

I have the same problem with my 06, (drivers side will not lock or unlock with the FOB) but the door WILL open and lock using the key.

Correct me if I am wrong, but when you turn the key, this is not a mechanical linkage, but rather an electromechanical link that utilizes the actuator. Correct?
If so; that would mean my actuator works fine.

And the FOB opens and locks the passenger door, so the FOB is doing it job as well

Any suggestions?


----------

